# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Kosova gjatë festimit të një, dy dhe tre vjetorit të Pavarësisë

## YlliRiaN

*Shqiptare te Festojme te Gjithe se bashku ku do qe jeni Kosove,Shqiperi,Maqedoni Mal te Zi,Kosove Lindore,Cameri  dhe gjithë ato Shqipe në Diasporë(Gjermani,France,Zvicerr,Angli,Itali,Skand  inavi,SHBA,Kanada,Australi pa  i harru edhe Shqipet qe punojne Irake e Afganistan etj.....)






Krahas koncerteve nëpër qendra të qyteteve dhe disa programeve tjera, Qeveria e Kosovës ende nuk ka menduar për ndonjë festim tradicional i cili do të bartet edhe nëpër përvjetorët e tjerë të pavarësisë.

Gjatë 17 shkurtit, sipas zëdhënësit të Qeverisë, Memli Krasniqi, të gjitha qytete e Kosovës do të kenë nga një skenë në qendër të tyre ku do të përformojnë këngëtarë ndryshëm.

Në kryeqytet nga ana e institucioneve do të ketë disa organizime formale, si për shembull do të jetë një seancë solemne në Kuvendin e Kosovës, që do të përkojë përafërsisht me kohën e shpalljes së pavarësisë në vitin e kaluar, pastaj do të ketë një koncert të Filarmonisë së Kosovës, dhe në fund në Prishtinë do të ketë sikurse në shumicën e qyteteve të Kosovës një koncert të madh të hapur në qendrën e kryeqytetit dhe në fund do të ketë përformancë me fishekzjarrë", tha Krasniqi.

Manifestimi qendror ku do të jenë të ftuar edhe figurat kryesore të politikës dhe shoqërisë kosovare do të mbahet në "Sallën e Kuqe", në Pallatin e Rinisë në Prishtinë, ku bartësja kryesore e këtij manifestimi do të jetë Filarmonia e Kosovës.

Në manifestimin qendror, pikërisht Filarmonia do të jetë bartësi kryesor, por pa marr parasysh, filarmonia do të realizojë më 17 shkurt pra në përvjetorin e parë të pavarësisë së Kosovës, një koncert, një program artistik, me vepra të kompozitorëve botëror por edhe atyre shqiptar", tha drejtori i Filarmonisë së Kosovë, Baki Jashari.

Përveç organizimeve nga institucionet e Kosovës, duket se pjesa më e mirë e argëtimit ka mbetur në duar të qytetarëve. Këtë e dëshmon fakti se në kryeqytet tani më janë paralajmëruar që do të ketë koncert, ku vlen të theksohet ardhja e grupit rumun me famë botërore "Morandi".*

----------


## [Perla]

Ishalla e feston dhe Shqiperia  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## beni33

mos   te  nguetemi    me   festa   se   shum  her   jemi  deshpruar   me  festa   te  cilat   kan mbet  ne   arkiva     mir  esht  te  fesatohet   por   jo    nje  pjes   ne  roberi  e  nje  ne  liri  te  ashtu qujtur   kjo  ska  kuptim  apo   ju ka  ik truri  
  ne  jemi  te  paret  kur   vjen   puna  me   festu  por    kur    vjen   puna    me  kerkua   liri   edhe  per  shqiptar   qe   tash  10  vjet  pas  lufte    ende  terrorrizohen nga   qetnikt  serb     ne   behemi  qe  nuk  shohim   turp   
  per   koncerte    jeni te  paret    aty  ku   lakurqesia   ska  kufi   
  shenet

----------


## Llapi

> mej dhan  zor   per   veriun e  kosoves   siq   poj jepeni  per   kto festa


beni33
 masi nuk po feston a do te jesh pra ne keto demostrata ne mitrovic se ti je msue te demostrosh kunder qdo gjeje qe eshte ne te mire te Kosoves
--------------
*Serbët protestojnë kundër FSK-së dhe EULEX-it*

Në veri të Mitrovicës, pjesëtarë të komunitetit serb do të protestojnë sot, për shkak të, siç është thënë, situatës së përkeqësuar të sigurisë, pas formimit të Forcës së Sigurisë së Kosovës dhe vendosjes së EULEX-it në vendkalimet kufitare.


Vendimi për protestën e sotme është marrë javën që shkoi, në takimet e jashtëzakonshme të kuvendeve komunale të Zveçanit, Zubin Potokut, Leposaviqit dhe Mitrovicës, të cilat nuk njihen nga autoritetet vendore dhe ndërkombëtare në Kosovë.
rtk 	10 shkurt 2009 - 10:36:24

---------------
*
Ivanoviq: Sdo ta kremtojmë 17 shkurtin*

Oliver Ivanovic nuk beson që Kuvendi i Serbisë do të zbarkojë në pjesën veriore për të treguar sovranitetin serb mbi Kosovën. Por, sipas tij, ajo që mund të pritet sërish në prag të njëvjetorit të Deklaratës së Pavarësisë janë protestat e serbëve lokalë.

Nga  më 10.02.2009 në ora 11:02
Serbët e veriut do të vazhdojnë ta kundërshtojnë pavarësinë e Kosovës, përderisa njëvjetorin e saj mund ta presin me protesta të reja. Kështu ka thënë për Express, Oliver Ivanovic Sekretar në Ministrinë Serbe për Kosovën. Sidoqoftë, ai nënvizon se vendimi për të protestuar ose jo varet nga liderët dhe banorët lokalë e jo nga Qeveria e Serbisë.

Ivanovic ka përjashtuar mundësinë që është paralajmëruar nga mediat serbe që Kuvendi i Serbisë të zbres në pjesën veriore të Kosovës për të mbajtur një seancë simbolike me çka do të demonstronte sovranitetin e Serbisë mbi Kosovën.

Sipas tij, kjo ka pak shanse të ndodhë. Ai madje përgjigjet në mënyrë ironike se Kuvendi i Serbisë nuk do ta kremtojë njëvjetorin e shpalljes së pavarësisë në Kosovë.

Një vendim të tillë e merr Kuvendi. Unë nuk kam informata se çka do të bëhet, por nuk ma merr mendja që vjen Kuvendi, sepse përkrahja e serbëve nga Kuvendi i Serbisë nuk është pikëpyetje, ka thënë ai.

Por cilat do të jenë manifestimet e serbëve me 17 shkurt? Ivanovic nuk përjashton protestat si një mundësi. Protestat lokale janë të mundshme. Ato nuk i organizon Qeveria, ato organizohen nga banorët lokalë, thotë ai. Sido që të jetë, serbët në përgjithësi do të vazhdojnë të mbajnë qëndrim refuzues ndaj pavarësisë së Kosovës.

Ai ka shtuar se serbët ka gjasa ta pranojnë pavarësinë e Kosovës aq sa edhe shqiptarët të pranojnë se janë pjesë e Serbisë. Do të thotë ska asnjë shans që serbët ta pranojnë pavarësinë. Nuk ka të bëjë kjo vetëm me serbët veriut por me serbët në tërësi ata nuk e pranojnë pavarësinë, ka thënë Ivanovic.

----------


## Tigrimelara

Festa ti drejtohet vendeve qe se kane njohur Kosoven si Shtet, Kombeve te bashkuara, nuk duhet te jemi aq entuziaste te festojme, me mire do thoja te jete miks kjo puna e festes edhe te festojme edhe te kerkojme njohje te reja, duhet pranuar, as ne gjysme te rruges nuk jemi, kemi akoma pune per te bere.
 Megjithate kur festohet plasin armiqt, eh le te plasin.

----------


## Kasumi

Si ne te gjitha trojet ku jetojne shqiptaret(Shqiperi ,Kosove, Maqedoni  Malin e zi nje pjes te Serbise )ashtu edhe ne diaspore organizohen manifetsime per te shenuar kete dite te madhe ,ketu kisha me u ndal tek organizimet ne diaspore tek organizatoret , nga kush organizohen , permbajtja e tyre ,hymni , fjala e rastit , recitime te ndryshme kryesisht nga nxenesit  e pastaj kengetaret te cilet ne shumicen e rasteve edhe pse duhet te jene aty ata mungojne me fajin e tyre apo pazari nuk ishte i bollshem , nje gje u vrejt edhe diten e djeshem ku munguan disa kengetare me ze e qe ishin paralajmeruar se do te vinin ne nje manifestim te madh ku ishin te pranishem afro 1000 bashkeatdhetare e qe u ndane te zhgenjyer me organizimin , si dhe me respektimin e kohes qe u vonuan madje 2 ore e me pastaj ja filloi tallava-ja me nje "kengetare "profesionist e me vone urimet pijet e shtrenjta por nuk mungoi edhe kesaj rradhe suxhuku kosovar cd-te  e te tjera me nje fjale duhet me teper te behet rreth Organizimeve te mirren njerez qe njohin punen dhe kualiteti i programit mos te mungoj ..,

----------


## drenicaku

Ajo qe me beri pershtypje ishte se shume pak u festua,dhe kjo jep shpres se shqiptaret po vetdijsohen,nuk jetohet me festa e barkun that.
Duhet qe qdo pervjetor me par se te festohet te shiqojm se sa kemi te arritura,kjo eshte festa e vertet.

----------


## Kasumi

ne shenimin e pare kritikova ndersa sot po e lavderoj Ilir Shaqirin me te birin Korabin dhe motrat Hajzeri ne ket pervjetor te pavaresise kenduan dhe mjetet qe u tubuan nga ky manifestin do tju dergohen dy familjeve te deshmoreve ne Kosove dhashte zoti qe edhe kengetaret tjere te ndihmojne ne ket drejtim

----------


## Dar_di

*Komuna e Mitrovicës me program të pasur për 17 shkurt* 

Me rastin e trevjetorit të shpalljes së pavarësisë, Komuna e Mitrovicës ka përgatitur një program të pasur. Aktivitetet e shumta tashmë kanë filluar me turneun e futbollit që po zhvillohet nga hëna në palestrën ‘Minatori”, ku po marrin pjesë ekipe të shkollave të mesme të qytetit dhe të klubeve të Superligës për grup-mosha të reja. Më 16 shkurt mbahen  gjysmëfinalja dhe finalja e turneut në futboll, ndërsa rreth orës 17:00 bëhet hapja e ekspozitës së fotografive “Miratimi i Deklaratës së Pavarësisë dhe i Simboleve Shtetërore të Republikës së Kosovës” të autorit Adnan Ruhani në sallën e Muzeut të Qytetit. Rreth orës 18:00 mbahet manifestimi qendror, ku pos pjesës qendrore do të mbahet edhe një koncert me kënge e valle nga Ansambli “Rexhep Mitrovica” . Në përvjetorin e tretë, më 17 shkurt,  fillimisht në ora 11:00 bëhen homazh në Varrezat e Dëshmorëve në Shipol, si dhe vizitë Kompleksit Përkujtimor në Prekaz dhe Kullës së Isë Boletinit në Boletin. F.Beka

KOSOVA SOT

----------


## getomental



----------


## Dar_di

*Hoxhaj vizitoi shkollën fillore që mban emrin “Pavarësia”* 

Zhvillimi i arsimit të Kosovës është pjesë e rëndësishme dhe të rinjtë duhet të përgatiten për të qenë të barabartë me bashkëmoshatarët e tyre evropianë. Kështu tha ministri i arsimit në largim, Enver Hoxhaj, gjatë një vizite që bëri në shkollën fillore “Pavarësia”, në Prishtinë.

Në prag të tre vjetorit të Pavarësisë, ministri i arsimit në largim Enver Hoxhaj, vizitoi shkollën fillore që mban emrin “Pavarësia” në lagjen e spitalit në kryeqytet. Hoxhaj tha se fuqia e një vendi të vogël varet nga cilësia e arsimit dhe ky duhet të jetë misioni për një Kosovë evropiane.

“Ne kremtojmë këtë ditë në këtë shkollë me këtë emër të madh, për një arsye të dytë e cila është shumë e veçantë dhe shumë e rëndësishme. Misioni i shkollave duhet të jetë që ta rrisin besimin dhe ta krijojnë besimin e nxënësve në shtetin e Kosovës. Shkollat janë ato të cilat duhet ta krijojnë një sistem të besimit që Republika e Kosovës do të jetojë përherë”, tha Hoxhaj.

Sipas drejtorit të shkollës, Sylejman Buqaj, shpallja e pavarësisë ka sjellë edhe reforma të shumta në arsim.

“ Tashmë kudo në Kosovë por edhe në komunën e Prishtinës janë ndërtuar shkolla të reja, të cilat besojmë që do të sjellin vetëm dritë dhe dituri”, tha Buqaj.

Në prag të ditëlindjes së tretë të shtetit të Kosovës, nxënësit e shkollës “Pavarësia” kanë shfaqur edhe një program kulturor-artistik. Ceremoni festive me rastin e trevjetorit të shpalljes së pavarësisë janë mbajtur në të gjitha shkollat fillore dhe të mesme të Kosovës.

Majlinda Doda - RTK

----------


## Dar_di

*Feith e Thaçi urojnë trevjetorin e Pavarësisë*

Përfaqësuesi Civil Ndërkombëtar Pieter Feith e ka uruar popullin e Kosovës me rastin e trevjetorit të pavarësisë.

“Kosova ka bërë progres të konsiderueshëm. Ajo i ndërton institucionet demokratike të cilat po funksionojnë gjithnjë më efektshëm për të siguruar një Kosovë të suksesshme, të qëndrueshme, stabile dhe që i kontribuon perspektivës evropiane dhe euroatlantike të vendit”, ka thwnw Feith.

“Dëshiroj ta ripohoj përkushtimin e shteteve anëtare të Grupit Drejtues Ndërkombëtar ndaj integritetit territorial të Kosovës dhe u bëj thirrje shteteve që ende nuk e kanë njohur Kosovën ta bëjnë një gjë të tillë”, thuhet në urim.

Edhe kryeministri në dorëheqje Hashim Thaçi uroi gjithë qytetarët e Kosovës më rastin e tre vjetorit të pavarësisë. Ai tha se pavarësia është meritë e gjithë popullit të Kosovës.

Thaçi kujtoi gjithë ata që flijuan jetën për të realizuar idealin e shtetit të Kosovës ndërkaq falënderoi edhe gjitha shtetet që ndihmuan krijimin e shtetit të Kosovës.

Për ditën e pavarësisë qytetarët e Kosovës i kanë uruar edhe parti e subjekte tjera në Kosovë.

ZËRI

----------


## Dar_di

*Mesazh urimi i Jakup Krasniqit për qytetarët e Kosovës* 

Ushtruesi i Detyrës së presidentit të Republikës së Kosovës, Jakup Krasniqi iu drejtua qytetarëve të vendit me një mesazh me rastin e trevjetorit të pavarësisë.

“Në këtë mbrëmje kremteje, gëzimi e hareje, por edhe krenarie të ligjshme, dëshiroj t’ju përcjell mesazhin tim të urimit për Ditën e madhe të Pavarësisë së Kosovës, 17 Shkurtin. Kjo datë historike i shtohet evenimenteve të mëdha të Kosovës, si dita e kurorëzimit të përpjekjeve të pareshtura të brezave të tërë, që sakrifikuan aq shumë për atdheun e tyre të lirë, të pavarur e demokratik. Shteti i pavarur i Kosovës nesër mbush vetëm tri vjet, por populli i tij ka rrënjë antike në truallin e vet.

Gjatë këtyre tri viteve të pavarësisë, Kosova ndërtoi sistemin demokratik, institucionet e shtetësisë, ngriti një infrastrukturë të tërë ligjore e fizike, shënoi një zhvillim solid ekonomik e shoqëror, thelloi reformat e gjithanshme dhe sanksionoi me kushtetutë barazinë e qytetarëve të saj, si pjesëtarë të një shoqërie të lirë dhe demokratike.
Por, ne nuk kemi arsye të vetëkënaqemi e të flemë mbi dafina. Vendi ynë dhe institucionet e tij, që do të ngrihen shpejt, sipas rezultateve të certifikuara të zgjedhjeve të përgjithshme të 12 dhjetorit 2010, do të kenë përpara objektiva të mëdha dhe sfida të vështira, të brendshme e të jashtme.

Institucionet e Kosovës nuk mund t’i lejojnë vetes asnjë komoditet para detyrave të rënda të forcimit të subjektivitetit dhe kredibilitetit ndërkombëtar të vendit që përfaqësojnë, para qëllimit të papërmbushur të anëtarësimit të Kosovës në familjen e madhe të Kombeve të Bashkuara dhe në organizmat tjerë ndërkombëtarë. Ato duhet të vazhdojnë betejën e madhe të zhvillimit ekonomik dhe sundimit të ligjit, qeverisjes së mirë dhe forcimit të stabilitetit politik e të sigurisë, reformave të gjithanshme demokratike
dhe liberalizimit të vizave e të integrimeve euroatlantike.

Në këtë ditë të madhe, përulemi përpara gjakut të derdhur në themelet e shtetit tonë dhe përpjekjeve vetëmohuese të gjithë veteranëve të Lëvizjes Kombëtare e të Luftës së UCK-së, së lavdishme të Komandantit Legjendar, Adem Jashari.

Ju uroj gëzuar 17 Shkurtin, Ditën e Pavarësisë së Kosovës sonë të dashur!”, thuhet në mesazh.

KOHA Ditore

----------


## Dar_di

*Në Prishtinë një sërë aktivitetesh për pavarësinë*

Komuna e Prishtinës me rastin e trevjetorit të pavarësisë së Kosovës ka përgatitur një varg aktivitetesh kulturo-artistike.

Në orët e mëngjesit është planifikuar vendosja e luleve te varri i Presidentit të ndjerë Ibrahim Rugova, varrezat e dëshmorëve në lagjen “Velani” dhe tek shtatorja e “Zahir Pajaziti”.

Më pas do të organizohet një akademi solemne, ndërkaq në mesditë do të ketë program kulturor për fëmijë, me ç’rast Asambleja komunale e fëmijëve shfaq komedinë “Lemza e gushtit”.

Në Pallatin e Rinisë dhe Sporteve do zhvillohet ndeshja finale në Basketboll, me ekipet finaliste të nxënësve të shkollave fillore dhe të mesme të kryeqytetit.

Po ashtu, në bulevardin “Nëna Terezë” do të ketë koncert për fëmijë, ndërsa në orët e mbrëmjes, gjegjësisht nga ora 20:00 do të ketë koncert festiv në sheshin “Nëna Terezë”, organizuar nga Komuna e Prishtinës në bashkëpunim me RTK-në. 


*Clinton uron Kosovën në trevjetorin e pavarësisë* 

Sekretarja amerikane e shtetit, Hillary Clinton i ka uruar qytetarët e Kosovës me rastin e trevjetorit të pavarësisë, duke thënë se Washingtoni është i përkushtuar për ardhmërinë e saj.

Në deklaratën e sekretares Clinton thuhet se “Shtetet e Bashkuara janë të përkushtuara për të ardhmen e juaj dhe ne jemi të nderuar të jemi miqtë e juaj dhe partnerë”.

“Ju po e vijëzoni të ardhmen e re për vendin tuaj dhe për rajonin”, tha Clinton, duke shtuar se përvjetori është rast i përshtatshëm për liderët e zgjedhur të Kosovës, ta forcojnë përsëri përkushtimin e tyre për qeverisje të mirë dhe transparencë, që janë esenciale për përmbushjen e integrimit euro-atlantik.

Sekretarja Clinton tha se ishte e impresionuar me premtimet e një vendi aq të ri, gjatë vizitës së saj në tetor të vitit të kaluar, kur ajo ishte pritur me brohoritje nga masa e njerëzve, që i valëvitnin flamujt amerikanë dhe mbanin parulla të falënderimit për Shtetet e Bashkuara.


*Në Prekaz është shtrati i pavarësisë* 

Ushtruesi i detyrës së presidentit të Kosovës, Jakup Krasniqi me rastin e trevjetorit të pavarësisë vizitoi Kompleksin Memorial në Prekaz dhe familjen Jashari.

Ai vlerësoi se pikërisht në Kompleksin Memorial në Prekaz është shtrati i pavarësisë, është shtrati i kësaj feste kombëtare që e gëzojnë qytetarët.

“Ne vijmë për çdo 17 shkurt në Prekaz, për faktin se këtu vërtet ka filluar kthesa e madhe. Këtu është bërë edhe sakrifica më e madhe, është bërë sakrifica më unike në historinë jo vetëm të popullit shqiptar, por edhe në historinë e përbotshme, për të qenë vend i lirë, për të qenë popull i lirë”, tha Krasniqi.

Ai më tej shtoi se “Lirisht mund të themi se këtu është shtrati i pavarësisë që e gëzojmë sot, që është formalizuar më 17 shkurt 2008 në Kuvendin e Republikës së Kosovës. Prandaj, kjo tani është një festë kombëtare, një festë që kombet e kanë vetëm një herë. Për të gjithë shqiptarët dhe në mënyrë të veçantë për qytetarët e Kosovës, ky vend duhet të jetë vend për t’u vizituar sa herë që kombi ka vështirësi dhe vështirësitë e kombit janë të shpeshta, për të marrë energji për të ecur më tej. Të gjithë shqiptarëve, qytetarëve të Kosovës ju uroj Ditën e Pavarësisë, duke ju dëshiruar fat dhe mbarësi”, tha ushtruesi i detyrës së presidentit, Jakup Krasniqi gjatë vizitës në Prekaz.

Telegrafi

----------


## Dar_di

*Topi përgëzon Kosovën në trevjetorin e pavarësisë*

Presidenti i Shqipërisë, Bamir Topi uroi tre vjetorin e pavarësisë së Kosovës përmes një letre urimi drejtuar presidentit në detyrë, Jakup Krasniqi.

Topi theksoi se në këto tre vite të pavarësisë, Kosovën dhe popullin e saj vital, martir dhe atdhedashës, “ne dhe opinioni botëror mbarë e pa të ngrihej nga traumat e së kaluarës duke synuar zhvillimin e Kosovës si një shtet me sistem të qëndrueshëm politik dhe të gatshëm për të ofruar formulën e zhvillimit të tij në shoqëri”.

“Historia e mbarë popullit shqiptar është një kalvar i pandalshëm sakrificash, përpjekjesh dhe aspiratash, por Dita e Pavarësisë është pika kulmore e historisë moderne të Kosovës, që do të mbetet ngaherë si një datë e pashlyer dhe një pikë reference e jashtëzakonshme për brezat e sotëm të shqiptarëve dhe ata që do të vijnë”, thotë në letrën e tij presidenti i Shqipërisë.

Ai vlerësoi se klasa politike dhe udhëheqësit politikë kosovarë dëshmuan në momente thelbësore për Kosovën se kanë mjetet praktike institucionale dhe ligjore për koordinimin dhe mbikëqyrjen e zbatimit të reformave kyçe dhe të politikave strategjike të shtetit.

Presidenti Topi tha se në këtë rrugë të mundimshme, Kosova nuk qe e vetme. “Në këtë përvjetor të tretë të Pavarësisë, të gjithë shqiptarët u janë mirënjohës edhe partnerëve tanë ndërkombëtarë, në radhë të parë Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës dhe vendeve të Bashkimit Evropian për rolin e tyre të jashtëzakonshëm në mbështetje të Kosovës për arritjen e Pavarësisë dhe njohjen e saj nga një e pjesë e rëndësishme e vendeve anëtare të Organizatës së Kombeve të Bashkuara.

Ndihmesa dhe mbështetja e tyre nuk u ka munguar shqiptarëve edhe në përballjen me sfidat nga më të vështirat të kohëve moderne. Duket se një ndër këto sfida, të cilat ne kemi besimin se do të përballohet me sukses është edhe raporti i Dick Marty dhe trillimet ultranacionaliste. Ne kemi besim se Kosova do ia dalë mbanë dhe rrugëtimi i saj euroatlantik do të kurorëzohet me sukses”, tha ai.

Presidenti i Shqipërisë shprehu dëshirën dhe urimet më të mira për konstituimin sa më të shpejtë të institucioneve legjitime të Kosovës, të dala nga zgjedhjet e fundit të përgjithshme. 

ZËRI

----------


## Dar_di

*Qytetarët festojnë trevjetorin e Pavarësisë*

Tre vjetori i Pavarësisë së Kosovës po shënohet në gjithë vendin me aktivitete të shumta.

Prishtina është stolisur me flamuj, ndërkohë që manifestimet në shënimin e trevjetorit të pavarësisë së vendit kanë nisur që në orët e mëngjesit. Bulevardi “ Nënë Tereza” në mesditë është rezarvuar për më të vegjlit.

Koncerti i organizuar nga Komuna e Prishtinës, sjell në skenë grupe muzikore e ansamble të valleve për fëmijë. Qytetarët, ndërkaq, shprehin mendime të ndryshmne rreth kremtimit të festës. Disa e presin mbrëmjen për argëtim.

“Nën një: Si gjithë shqiptarët do të festoj sot por që nuk kam bërë ndonjë rezervim, por që sigurisht do të dalim dikund me shoqëri.
Nën dy: Pavarësia për mua është me 28 nëntor.
Nën tre: Fatkeqësisht, ndoshta unë s’do të mundem me festu, sepse kam për të punuar, por sigurisht pas punës do të dal dikund me shoqëri. Ndoshta kur të kemi një gjendje më të mirë ekonomike, atëherë do të festojmë tamam, por sidoqoftë urime trevjetori i pavarësisë”, shprehet një qytetar i Prishtinës.

Në mbrëmje, Komuna e Prishtinës vazhdon me programin artistik, me koncertin festiv nga ora 20:00 .

“Në bulevardin “Nënë Tereza” do të jetë edhe koncerti festiv, ku pjesëmarrës do të jenë këngëtarë nga estrada dhe yje të muzikës kosovare. Koncerti parashihet të zgjasë një orë e gjysëm, ku më pastaj do të përcillet me ndezjen e fishekzjarreve”, thotë zëdhënësi i Komunës së Prishtinës, Muhamet Gashi.

Koncerti në bulevardin “Nënë Tereza” do të përmbyllet me ndezjen e fishekzjarreve, ndërkohë që edhe në qytetet tjera të Kosovës, aktivitetet përfundojnë me koncerte dhe fishekzjarre në sheshet kryesore.

(Bardha Shkreli) RTK

----------


## injejti

*                URIME DITEN E PAMVARSIS*

----------


## Dar_di

*Administatat komunale dhe kryetarët e komunave të Republikës së Kosovës urojnë gjithë qytetarët për Ditën e Pavarësisë së Kosovës, 17 Shkurtin.*


*Peja feston Tre-vjetorin e Pavarësisë së Kosovës* 

 Nën patronatin e Kryetarit të Komunës Ali Berisha,në organizim të Drejtoratit për Kulturë,Rini  dhe Sport,Peja edhe këtë vit feston 17 Shkurtin Ditën e Pavarësisë së Kosovës. Në kuadër të këtij organizimi do të ketë aktivitete të larmishme kulturore dhe sportive,të përfaqësuara me Akademinë Solemne. 

Nën patronatin e Kryetarit të Komunës Ali Berisha,në organizim të Drejtoratit për Kulturë,Rini  dhe Sport,Peja edhe këtë vit feston 17 Shkurtin Ditën e Pavarësisë së Kosovës. Në kuadër të këtij organizimi do të ketë aktivitete të larmishme kulturore dhe sportive,të përfaqësuara me Akademinë Solemne.

      Aktivitetet fillojnë me datë 16 Shkurt 2011  në ora 17:00 me ndeshjen revyale ndërkombëtare në Basketboll ku do të luajnë Reprezentacioni i Kosovës me K.B.”Zagreb” nga Kroacia dhe ndeshja tjetër në mes të K.B”Tirana”-Shqipëri me K.B”Liria”-Maqedoni.

      Ditën festive të 17 Shkurtit aktivitetet do të fillojnë prej orës 11:00,ku në Sheshin “Skënderbeu” në qendër të qytetit do të bëhet:

- Zbulimi i Bustit të Ali Hadrit.

- Homazhe të Pllaka përkujtimore e demonstratave të 1968

- Homazhe të Pllaka e Dëshmorëve të UÇK-së

- Homazhe të Busti i Shkëlzen Haradinaj

- Homazhe të Shtatorja e Adrian Krasniqit

- Homazhe të Shtatorja e Haxhi Zekës.

     Në ora 12:00 do të mbahet Akademi Solemne në Teatrin “Istref Begolli”

     Në ora 13:00 do të luhet ndeshja revyale në Futboll ndërmjet K.F.”Besa” dhe K.F.”Arbneshët”,ndeshja luhet ne terrenin ndihmës pranë Fabrikës së Birrës në Pejë.

    Në ora 14:00 do të bëhet Përurimi i Shtëpisë së Kulturës në Zahaq

    Në ora 19:00 Në Teatrin “Istref Begolli” do të shfaqët Koncert me muzikë popullore.


* 
Në Kaçanik, për nderë të 17 Shkurtit - Ditës së Pavarësisë, më 16 dhe17 Shkurt 2011 organizohen aktivitete kulturore e sportive*

Aktivitetet:

E Mërkurë, 16 Shkurt 2011

14:00, Ndeshja finale në Futboll të vogël. Vendi: Fusha e futbollit “Diti Sport” në Kaçanik,

E enjte, 17 Shkurt 2011

14:00, homazhe varrezave të dëshmorëve,
14:30, Ekspozitë fotografike me imazhe të Ditës së Pavarësisë, Vendi: Shtëpia e Kulturës “Xheladin Kurtaj” në Kaçanik,
15:00, Akademi solemne, Vendi: Shtëpia e Kulturës “Xheladin Kurtaj” në Kaçanik,
16:00, Koncert i madh festiv, Vendi: Oborri i Shtëpisë së Kulturës “Xheladin Kurtaj” në Kaçanik.


*Në Istog*

11:00............................ Mbledhja Solemne e Kuvendit të Komunës
11:30............................ Koktej Rasti
12:00............................ Vendosja e kurorave në Përmendore të Dëshmorëve në Istog
12:30............................ Vendosja e kurorave te varri i Kryetarit Fadil Ferati
13:00............................ Programi kulturo-artistik në Shtëpinë e Kulturës”Adem Jashari”, në Istog.

*
Në Dardanë (Kamenicë)*

Ora 9:30  -Finalja në pingpong
Ora 11:00  - Fëmijët për Pavarësinë                                  
Ora 13:00 Manifestimi Qendror

Koncert me këngë e valle popullore
Enkelejda Arifi e Hysni Alushi nga  Shqipëria
dhe këngëtarët e Komunës së Kamenicës

Të gjitha aktivitetet mbahen  në  Shtëpinë e Kulturës
“Isa Kastrati” në Kamenicë.

----------


## Hard

,,,,,Kosove  Urime Tre Vjetori i Pavarsis ....

----------


## ismani

gzuar vllezer e motrat e mija shqiptare kudo qe jeni gzuar pavarsin e dardanis gzuar pavarsin e fituar me gjake por lufta vazhdon deri ne funde se bashku me nje qellim rofte shipnia e rofte bashkimi shqiptar.

CAMERI NUK TE HAROJM 

ILIRIDE TE PERKUJTOJM 

SHQIPERI NENA JONE NA PRIT SE PO VIME ERDHI KOHA E PAVARSIS ERDHI KOHA E LIRIS

----------

